# Chance Ate Fudge



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

What should I do? I don't know if I should just leave him alone or make him vomit???

It was a 1.5inx1.5in piece and about an inch thick.

Ingredients is Pymouth Pantry Almond Bark (8 large blocks in total for the recipe), Kraft Marshmellow Cream, butter, sugar, milk, vanilla flavoring and I think thats it.

He's 50lb.

Advice?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

fudge is less potent than pure chocolate. i've also never heard of a dog having any serious repercussions from a piece of chocolate the size you mentioned. if anything he'll throw it up... i would not induce vomiting.

all that said, a quick call to the vet may be a more reliable source, if anything - just to relieve your nerves.


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

I looked up the Almond Bark, not much chocolate from what I can tell.

Sugar (Sugar, Cornstarch), Partially Hydrogenated Palm Kernel Oil, Cocoa Process With Alkali, Cocoa, Soy Lecithin (An Emulsifier), Artificial Flavor, Milk. Contains Soy and Milk Products. This Product Was Packaged In A Facility That Handles Milk and Peanuts.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I just don't know the ingredients of the other things BESIDES the chocolate. And my computers got waaay too many virus', the newest one being where it brings up porn or something stupid when I try to search things on Google. So I can't look up the ingredients of like the marshmellow cream. And the Kraft site it's self wont load. I'm worried it could have xylitol or something in it. (Which is much more worrying than chocolate it's self)


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

I don't believe it's that big of piece to harm him BUT could be wrong. Vomiting is a sign of poisoning along with diarrhea or hyperactivity.

Here is a guideline:

Knowing which chocolate is the most toxic is important, but leaves one wondering how much must be eaten to poison a dog. The list in this box should be helpful. Maybe you can clip it and post it on your refrigerator?

* White chocolate: 200 ounces per pound of body weight. It takes 250 pounds of white chocolate to cause signs of poisoning in a 20-pound dog, 125 pounds for a 10-pound dog.
* Milk chocolate: 1 ounce per pound of body weight. Approximately one pound of milk chocolate is poisonous to a 20-pound dog; one-half pound for a 10-pound dog. The average chocolate bar contains 2 to 3 ounces of milk chocolate. It would take 2-3 candy bars to poison a 10 pound dog. Semi-sweet chocolate has a similar toxic level.
* Sweet cocoa: 0.3 ounces per pound of body weight. One-third of a pound of sweet cocoa is toxic to a 20-pound dog; 1/6 pound for a 10-pound dog.
* Baking chocolate: 0.1 ounce per pound body weight. Two one-ounce squares of bakers' chocolate is toxic to a 20-pound dog; one ounce for a 10-pound dog. 

Taken from http://www.dogownersdigest.com/news/library/chocolate-dog-poisoning.shtml


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Was it milk or dark chocolate? 

Found this link but it has annoying music so I cut and pasted it here

http://www.talktothevet.com/ARTICLES/DOGS/chocolatetoxic.HTM

"Chocolate Toxicity in Dogs

We've all heard it, "Don't give your dog chocolate it will kill him". We'll how true is it you're probably wondering. Do I have to rush him to an emergency vet if he ate one of my M&M's?

The truth is chocolate contains theobromine that is toxic to dogs in sufficient quantities. This is a xanthine compound in the same family of caffeine, and theophylline.

Toxic Levels

The good news is that it takes, on average, a fairly large amount of theobromine 100-150 mg/kg to cause a toxic reaction. Although there are variables to consider like the individual sensitivity, animal size and chocolate concentration.

On average,
Milk chocolate contains 44 mg of theobromine per oz.
Semisweet chocolate contains 150mg/oz.
Baker's chocolate 390mg/oz.

Using a dose of 100 mg/kg as the toxic dose it comes out roughly as:
1 ounce per 1 pound of body weight for Milk chocolate
1 ounce per 3 pounds of body weight for Semisweet chocolate
1 ounce per 9 pounds of body weight for Baker's chocolate.

So, for example, 2 oz. of Baker's chocolate can cause great risk to an 15 lb. dog. Yet, 2 oz. of Milk chocolate usually will only cause digestive problems.

Clinical Signs

Xanthines affect the nervous system, cardiovascular system and peripheral nerves. It has a diuretic effect as well. Clinical signs:

Hyper excitability
Hyper irritability
Increased heart rate
Restlessness
Increased urination
Muscle tremors
Vomiting
Diarrhea

Treatment

There is no specific antidote for this poisoning. And the half life of the toxin is 17.5 hours in dogs. Induce vomiting in the first 1-2 hours if the quantity is unknown. Administering activated charcoal may inhibit absorption of the toxin. An anticonvulsant might be indicated if neurological signs are present and needs to be controlled. Oxygen therapy, intravenous medications, and fluids might be needed to protect the heart.

Milk chocolate will often cause diarrhea 12-24 hours after ingestion. This should be treated symptomatically (fluids, etc..) to prevent dehydration.

If you suspect your pet has ingested chocolate contact your Vet immediately! They can help you determine the the proper treatment for your pet."


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Chance's MomSo I can't look up the ingredients of like the marshmellow cream. And the Kraft site it's self wont load. I'm worried it could have xylitol or something in it. (Which is much more worrying than chocolate it's self)


Corn Syrup, Sugar, Water, Egg Whites, Artificial Flavor, Cream of Tartar, Xanthan Gum, Artificial Color (Contains Blue 1).


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks! I'll save that list. I had another site bookmarked at one point with it but couldn't find it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Chance's Mom And my computers got waaay too many virus', the newest one being where it brings up porn or something stupid when I try to search things on Google. So I can't look up the ingredients of like the marshmellow cream.)


 I hope Chance is fine and no problem arises from his fudgefest, this quote just made me laugh, sorry.







When I looked up hot spots in dogs, Google sent me to some shady sites too!


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Thankfully we made it through the night with no deaths, vomiting or even runs!! In fact his stools were solid today when they've been pretty squishy these last few days.







Figured I'd have at least had some liquid poos.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

that is good news!!

i went through a similar situation last summer with a piece of cake and did not sleep for one second that night.


----------

